# GPU-Z measures wrong clock speed AMD960G



## asfat (Dec 9, 2007)

Please help! I've got an Asus M2A-VM HDMI with an AMD690G chipset.
Since AMD announced a new bios with wich the chipset could decode 1080p I've decided not to wait untilll Asus came with a new bios. 

But Atitool 0.26 and GPU-Z read a clockspeed of 57Mhz instead of the standard 400Mhz!
Which way to go with this! Also tried to read it with the beta versions of Atitool which didn't make a difference.

Does anyone know what to fo?


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 9, 2007)

Its safe to say atitool/gpu-z is wrong. But you already knew that.


----------



## asfat (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure! But it would be nice to know what to do to correct this problem. Especiallly since this mobo has been tested by the guys from techpowerup in february. see URL="http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26347&highlight=x1250"][/URL]

So the question is what happened since then? 
Are there others who have the same problem?


----------



## greenbackz (Dec 31, 2007)

having same problem! anyone know yet?!


----------

